# Non union apprentice to union apprentice



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Contact the local union in your area and ask them about it.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I heard the union makes you wait 5 years to test. That would stop me right there. I would wait until my 4 years are up, take my test, and then join.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

jarrydee said:


> I heard the.......


Meaningless unless heard from the source


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Mjames said:


> So here in Maryland you can transfer your state hours over to the local if you have atleast 2000 hours. I really want ibew training and to join the brotherhood. Currently im a 3rd year and only have 1 more year left. If i leave and join the local they could make me start over but also could go in as a 3rd year. Just want to get your guys thoughts on this. I really want to join the local and dedicated to becoming the best electrician. My apprenticeship now isnt hands on at all and is just really all book work.


Whether you go in as a third year or first year, you're gong to find out how much you don't know. You'll learn a lot if you play your cards right. Go for it, either way it's a good career move. Good luck.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Some unions allow you to test in and some do not. Just because you are a certain year does not mean you will test in at that level.
I came in as a 3rd year when I was a non union 4th year actually 4 1/2 when school started and I never regretted it all. Best decision I ever made for my career. I know others who had to start as first years and when you talk to them years after they said it bothered them in the beginning but long term it was the best career decision they ever made


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Rock knocker said:


> Meaningless unless heard from the source


ok... In MI. it is 5 years!:smile:


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I was thinking of going Union after I pass my Jman test next week. BUT, I would feel kinda dumb. I will be a journeyman that does not know how to bend pipe outside of 90s and offsets, and the union does A LOT of bending. I never had to. That is one of the dumb things keeping me from going union when I get my Jman license


----------

